# Javascript not working on Firefox as well IE



## Junkhed (May 7, 2008)

Hi I hope someone can assist with this, I built a webpage in flash with this sample script on several buttons:

on (release){
getURL("Javascriptopup2();");
}

now with the HTML page that was generated I have this script in between the head tags:

function popup2() {
window.open('tour bus.jpg','','toolbar=no,location=no,directories=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=yes,resizable=yes,width=500,height=500,left=0,top=0');
}

Problem is that when I view the site in firefox it opens a window but gives me a message like this: 
The image “http://www.examplesite.com/david.jpg” cannot be displayed, because it contains errors.

Im not sure why this is happening can anyone assist with this problem
Thank you.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, i'm not exactly sure that your problem is in cross-browser compatibility but it may be so sorry, i think it could be in your settings (for firefox and javascript's privelages)... But knowing what kind of errors occur will help us in understanding the problem... 

Okay, firstly i am going to recommend a few plugins to try and debug your problem(if you're not already using them)...
1) Firebug, this will show a big red message saying "* Errors" which you can then click on to show the errors
2) A Javascript shell (to ensure you can run the window.open(); method without using the flash).... 

Okay for the shell i reccomend using The Javascript Shell Bookmarklet found here:
https://www.squarefree.com/bookmarklets/webdevel.html

right click the link (the little bookmark button) and add it as a bookmark, now click the bookmark and try and execute the window.open part of your script and see what happens (post back with a description of the result).... if it does the same thing its probably firefox's settings...

What version of firefox are you using?

Also i have a small idea of what the problem Could be... Window.open is designed to open a html... page rather than an image, this works fine in IE but may not work in FF, try placing the image on a page and opening that.... it may fix your problem, it may not...

Usually when i'm having problems with cross browser compatibility i use this resource: 
http://www.reloco.com.ar/mozilla/compat.html

Again, check your javascript settings but i dont know what the problem is just yet...

Hope you get this sorted,
Jamey


----------

